# bachforellenkaviar????!!!



## rob (10. April 2004)

servas!
heute nach dem fliegenfischen hab ich zu hause meine gefangenen forellen ausgenommen.da ist mir eine ganze menge gut entwickelten schöner roter kaviar in die hände gefallen...so eine hand voll,die korngrösse schätze ich auf 2-3 mm.
hab den gewaschen und in den kühlschrank gelegt.jetzt meine frage...kann ich den wie einen herkömmlichen kaviar nutzen?wenn ja wie kann ich es zubereiten.waschen und in salz einlegen?oder ist forellenrogen gar ned geeignet zum essen???
bitte um hilfe
lg rob#h


----------



## arno (10. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

Moin!
Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Knobbes (10. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

@Rob,
Ich würde mit den Bachforellenlaich, lieber auf Zander und Forellen fischen ist ein absolut super Köder.
einfach in Stücke schneiden und mit der Ködernadel aufziehen.
Der Laich übt auf die Fische einen sehr starken Geruch, bzw. Geschmack aus.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## rob (10. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

danke knobbes!!
platzen die nicht auf beim fädeln??
hab heut mit gismowollf telefoniert und der hat mir folgendes gesagt: einfache salzlauge anrühren.rogen gut waschen(am besten in einem sieb),danach rogen 3 mal in die lauge tauchen,in ein glas füllen und fertig....mhhhhhhh lecker....nur ich hab vergessen zu fragen:wie ist das verhältniss von wasser zu salz,muss ich nach dem eintauchen in die lauge nur abtropfen lassen und wieder eintauchen??:c
danke für die tips#h


----------



## Case (10. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

Also aus Héchtrogen mach ich ab und zu Kaviar. 
Gut durchrühren, die Häute rausnehmen, Salz, Pfeffer, Öl, Zitrone, evtl. Majo dazurühren und kaltstellen. So frisch wie möglich essen. Ob's bei Forelle geht weiß ich nicht. Hechtrogen ist lecker... auch gebraten.

Case


----------



## luigi (10. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

hallo rob,
forellenkaviar schmeckt  - richtig zubereitet - gaaaanz fein: du solltest ihn roh marinieren, entweder gleich nach dem ausnehmen oder erst mal einfrieren.
rezept ist denkbar einfach: in einem feinen sieb gut waschen (alle blutspuren sauber entfernen), dann mit zwei gabeln die laichstränge vorsichtig zerkleinern, bis keine klumpen mehr vorhanden sind. mit etwas zitrone (ist unter experten eine streitfrage...), viel frischem  feingekacktem dill und ordentlich salz würzen. einen halben tag ziehen lassen (salz entzieht wasser!) und auf toast servieren, am besten zu sekt oder champagner als vorspeise.
mahlzeit!!!, luigi


----------



## luigi (10. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

hallo rob,
da kriegst noch ein bildchen, damit der speichelfluss schon einmal einsetzt 
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## gismowolf (10. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

Hi rob!
Hier der von mir heute früh angesprochene Beitrag zur Herstellung von Kaviar!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=16066
Viel Spaß damit und Mahlzeit!Halt : Das Wichtigste : Hast Du schon an eine 
nette Dame gedacht,mit der Du den Kaviar mit Champagner verspeisen wirst??
Gutes Gelingen wünscht  ....   Wolfgang


----------



## chippog (11. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

tja, rob, sehe ich auch so, was willst du mit dem roggen und dem schampus, wenn dir die dame dazu fehlt??? naja, auf jeden fall als köder benutzen, ob für damen oder flossenträger überlasse ich deinem wiener feingefühl... servas, papa, ciao derweil


----------



## rob (11. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

heheheee die damen ja jaaaaaaa....))
also erstmal vielen dank für eure tollen tips und fotos.
hab den rogen gestern zubereitet.leider ohne vorher diese tips gelesen zu haben.
kurz...es hat niemanden geschmeckt:m
ich hab also den rogen in einem sieb gut gewaschen.danach haben wir gerätselt wie wir die kugeln von den strängen bekommen.haben es dann nach einer zeit zupfen aufgegeben...sisifus...danach eine einfache salzlauge die zu schwach war gebastelt und eingelegt.daraus haben wir dann mit einer gabel die wenigen freien kugeln aufs toastbrot gelegt.
geschmeckt hats nicht,wenn ich mir so eure rezepte durchlese weiss ich auch warum)))
übrigens war beim verspeisen auch eine dame anwesend...aber ned meine....zum glück weil da hätt es nichts zu punkten gegeben....grins....
p.s.2: ich will keine damen..... ich will fischen gehen..grins zwei..
servus aus wien 

@chipp: b.a.b >))


----------



## chippog (13. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

@ rob! passt scho! oida (schla)wiener


----------



## Knobbes (15. April 2004)

*AW: bachforellenkaviar????!!!*

@rob,
Mit dem Auffädeln das ist nicht so ganz einfach, deswegen, muss man etwas grössere Stücke, ca.1,5 bis 2 cm bei Forellen  nehmen, aber das geht.
Bei Zandern nehm ich einen Streifen mit Laich von 5- 7 cm.
Probiers einfach mal aus.
Gruss Knobbes


----------

